# Add a Menu & Search Button on CM9?



## bboyairwreck (Jan 18, 2012)

Hey guys,

I found this article that showed how to add a menu and search virtual buttons on the Galaxy Nexus.

Does anyone know if this may work on CM9 for the touchpad? Also is there anyway to change the buttons' position to the bottom right side oppose to the left? Thanks in advance!

http://www.redmondpi...nexus-tutorial/

AND

http://www.addictivetips.com/mobile/add-permanent-search-button-to-on-screen-controls-galaxy-nexus/

-AirWreck


----------



## kobra (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm sure they will. I appreciate your enthusiasm on their behalf.


----------



## bboyairwreck (Jan 18, 2012)

Gah, I'm so scared to be the first one to test this. If no one replies in a week or so, I guess I'll go ahead and do so. I just dont wanna break my touchpad. =S

Cuz I'm not sure if these mods are for the Samsung Galaxy Nexus specifically or just for ICS in general.

Really hoping there will be a way. I like having the buttons on the bottom within reach of my thumbs while holding it instead of reaching to the top corners (if they are even there you know lol)


----------



## andylap (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey I was going to try this for you but it seems file sonic is only allowing people to view files they themselves uploaded


----------



## flar (Jan 21, 2012)

andylap said:


> Hey I was going to try this for you but it seems file sonic is only allowing people to view files they themselves uploaded


That just happened today due to MegaUpload getting shut down on copyright violations:

http://mashable.com/2012/01/23/filesonic-halts-sharing/


----------

